# Italy Serie A betting Week 38, May 25-26



## spkutano (May 23, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (May 24, 2019)

*SPAL vs Milan Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

SPAL:
Gomis; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Murgia, Valoti, Kurtic, Fares; Petagna, Floccari

Milan:
Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini

SPAL host Milan at Stadio Paolo Mazza in the last match of the season. The 11th-placed SPAL have nothing to play for, but pride. They already secured safety. On contrary, Milan are looking for top four finish and this match is very important. SPAL coach Leonardo Semplici did an excellent job and I believe the fans are satisfied. This could be the last match for him as Semplici hasn’t confirmed his future yet. The actual form is poor, but that's quite normal in situation like this when the players lack motivation. SPAL are in mini series of two defeats. First they lost 2:1 to Napoli, while last weekend suffered a 3:2 defeat from Udinese at Dacia Arena. According to Semplici, his team deserved something from their defeat at Udine, blaming the distractions on set pieces. The Spallini had a bad start against Udinese, going three goals down after just 35 minutes, but fought back netting twice in the second half through Andrea Petagna and Mattia Valoti. Petagna is the club leading scorer with 16 goals. Manuel Lazzari should also be mentioned, he is the best midfielder with eight assists. Both are available for this match and the fans are expecting to produce good football against the favorites. Coach Semplici has most of the players available, but Dias Felipe and Simone Missiroli are rated as doubtful. Sergio Floccari and Andrea Petagna are expected to lead the attack.

Milan are on the fifth position, just one point outside the Champions League spots. Juventus and Napoli have already secured the top two, but Inter, Atalanta and Milan are fighting for the third and fourth place. Roma are also in contention, but it is hard to believe the Lupi could finish between top four. Atalanta and Inter both have 66 points, Milan trail on 65 points, with Roma outsiders on 63. Milan will secure the Champions League if they beat SPAL and either Atalanta or Inter do not win. However, the Rossoneri need to do their homework and win here. The actual form is good, Milan are in series of three victories in Serie A. First they beat Bologna with 2:1 thanks to goals scored by Suso and Fabio Borini. The series continued with a 1:0 win over Fiorentina. Hakan Calhanoglu scored the lone goal in Florenz. Last weekend Milan won 2:0 against Frosinone. Krzysztof Piatek and Suso netted the goals on that match. It was the ninth goal for Piatek who has the unique opportunity to become the first player ever to score 10 goals for two different clubs in the same Serie A season. As You probably know, the Polish international came at San Siro from Genoa during January transfer window and quickly became the club leading scorer. Gennaro Gattuso has some injury and suspension worries ahead of this match. Giacomo Bonaventura, Mattia Caldara, Ivan Strinic and Davide Calabria are all struggling with injuries, while Lucas Paqueta continues to serve his three-match ban.
*
SPAL vs Milan Prediction:*

I expect Over 2.5 goals at Stadio Paolo Mazza. Milan need victory to stay in the battle for the fourth place. SPAL players, meanwhile, are free from the pressure. They played efficient matches in the last period. Six from the last seven matches have finished with at least three goals. I expect another high scoring game. 

*SPAL vs Milan Pick*: Over 2.5 goals @ 1.58 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (May 24, 2019)

*Sampdoria vs Juventus Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Sampdoria:
Rafael; Sala, Andersen, Colley, Tavares; Praet, Vieira, Linetty; Ramirez; Quagliarella, Caprari

Juventus:
Pinsoglio; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani, Spinazzola; Emre Can, Pjanic, Bentancur; Cuadrado, Dybala; Ronaldo

Sampdoria will host Juventus at Stadio Luigi Ferraris in Genoa. This is the last match of the season and both sides have nothing to play for, but pride. I expect lot of goals, particularly from Quagliarella, the leading goalscorer in Serie A, and Cristiano Ronaldo. The Blucerchiati are in the middle of the table, on the 9th place with 50 points. They are safe on that position with seven-point advantage to Sassuolo, but also can't go higher as 8th Lazio have 59 points. That's the key reason for the poor results in the last period. Sampdoria have just one victory in the last eight matches. It is clear the players confidence isn't very high at the moment. Sampdoria were held to a goalless draw away to bottom-placed Chievo in the previous round. They had numerous chances to snatch the victory, but Chievo goalkeeper Adrian Semper was outstanding on the day. Fabio Quagliarella is the key name this season in Sampdoria's squad as he scored 26 goals. In addition, Quagliarella has eight assists. He also equaled Gabriel Batistuta’s record of finding the net in 11 consecutive matches in Serie A. Coach Marco Giampaolo has no important players sidelined, only Joachim Andersen and Nicola Murru are rated as doubtful due to injuries. At the end I will mention that Quagliarella is the league top scorer with 26 goals. Zapata and Piatek (both 22) and Cristiano Ronaldo (21) are behind, so the veteran striker will look to score here, even I am sure he will stay first in the battle for the Capocannoniere.

Juventus have secured another Scudetto, the 8th in a row. However, the fans are not fully satisfied having on mind the failure in the Champions League. That's why the coach Massimiliano Alegri resigned last week. Allegri was with the Bianconeri for five seasons, winning five consecutive Serie A titles, 11 trophies in all competitions. But the club officials want more, they want a European trophy. According to some reports in Italy, Pep Guardiola will be unveiled as the Juventus manager on June 14. The Spaniard has reportedly agreed a four-year deal with the Italian Champions replacing the recently sacked Allegri at the helm. Pep is set to earn €24 Million in Turin for the next four years. Juventus sporting director Fabio Paratici was pictured outside the Palazzo Parigi hotel in the city where Guardiola is currently staying and Onda Cero’s Mario Gago Huerta claimed to Sportitalia that the pair had a private discussion although that was not the purpose of his visit. After the latest news, it will be difficult for Alegri to motivate his players for the remaining match against Sampdoria. The current form isn't good, Juve have no win in the last four matches in Serie A. Last weekend the Old Lady played an 1:1 draw with Atalanta. The Bianconeri escaped the defeat thanks to the late goal scored by Mario Mandzukic. To be worse, Alegri has injury and suspension worries ahead of this match. Federico Bernardeschi and Blaise Matuidi are sidelined due to suspensions, while key defender Giorgio Chiellini is out with a calf injury. Mario Mandzukic, Douglas Costa, Mattia Perin and Sami Khedira are all struggling with injuries.. Finally, Joao Cancelo had surgery on a fractured nose and won't be risked here.

*Sampdoria vs Juventus Prediction*:

I expect at least four goals here. Both teams will play open in order to help their strikers - Fabio Quagliarella and Cristiano Ronaldo - to score. But not only they can score, there are plenty of other strikers in both teams. For example, Mario Mandzukic scored off the bench against Atalanta last weekend, while young Moise Kean has six Serie A goals in just 446 minutes this season. On the opposite side, Gregoire Defrel could upset the champions as he has 10 Serie A goals this season. Considering these facts, I think this will be an open and efficient match.

*Sampdoria vs Juventus Pick*: Over3.5 goals @ 2.30 with Bet365


----------



## spkutano (May 25, 2019)

*Atalanta vs Sassuolo Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Atalanta:
Gollini; Palomino, Djimsiti, Masiello; Castagne, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Gomez; Ilicic, Duvan Zapata

Sassuolo:
Consigli; Lirola, Demiral, Ferrari, Rogerio; Duncan, Magnanelli, Locatelli; Berardi, Djuricic, Boga

Atalanta will host Sassuolo at Mapei Stadium in the last round of Serie A. The reason for not playing at home is because the Stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia is currently undergoing restructuring work. Ironically, the venue is the home of the actual opponents Sassuolo. In other words, Sassuolo will have the real home advantage in this match, although Atalanta fans will come at large number. It is important to be mentioned that Atalanta have used this venue previously, in the Europa League campaigns over the last couple of seasons. However, this match is crucial for La Dea as they are sharing the third place with Inter. Both teams have 66 points, one more than fifth-placed Milan. So, if Atalanta win here, they will play in the Champions League next season. It is clear the players' motivation will be at highest level. Coach Gian Piero Gasperini is doing a fantastic job and the fans are satisfied. The actual league form is good, Atalanta have four victories and one draw on the last five matches. La Dea managed to beat Napoli, Udinese, Lazio and Genoa, while shared the points with Juventus last weekend. Duvan Zapata is in excellent form. With 22 goals and seven assists in Serie A, he is the key player in the team. Josip Ilicic (12 goals and 7 assists) and Alejandro Gomez (6 goals and 10 assists) should also be mentioned. Gasperini has some issues ahead of this match as Rafael Toloi is out injured, while Hans Hateboer is suspended.

Sassuolo are safe in the middle of the table and play only for pride. The pundits expect an easy victory for Atalnata, however I think it won't be easy for them. As it wasn't easy for Roma last weekend. The actual form is mixed, Sassuolo have one win, two draws and one defeat on the last four matches in Serie A. They managed to beat Fiorentina with 1:0, lost 3:2 to Torino and shared the points with Frosinone (2:2) and Roma (0:0) last weekend. The Neroverdi are on the 10th place with 43 points, one more than SPAL and two more than Bologna, Cagliarai and Parma, all on 41. Coach Roberto De Zerbi said 10th place is like the Champions League for him, so he will ask the maximum from his players. Nevertheless, the owner Giorgio Squinzi warns he is 'not entirely convinced by Roberto De Zerbi and striker Khouma Babacar'. The mid-table finish is not enough to satisfy the club patron, who expressed strong criticism for his coach and key forward. For this match De Zerbi has most of the players available, but Giangiacomo Magnani, Stefano Sensi and Federico Peluso are sidelined through injuries. At the end I will mention that Sassuolo have officially extended their contracts with Gianluca Pegolo and Alessandro Matri to June 2020. Both players had been due to become free agents next month, but will instead be wearing the Neroverdi jersey next season. Forward Matri is 34 years old and scored three goals this season. The 38-year-old goalkeeper Pegolo, who has been at Sassuolo since 2013, featured four times this season between Serie A and the Coppa Italia.

*Atalanta vs Sassuolo Prediction*:

I expect less than four goals. Atalanta need victory and they will surely play offensively, but the situation with Sassuolo is completely different. They have nothing to play for, but still could produce lot of problems. Last week the Neroverdi have "eliminated" Roma from the Champions League playing a goalless draw. I believe they will try to "eliminate" another team in this round, so I expect a similar approach.
*
Atalanta vs Sassuolo Pick*: Under 3.5 goals @ 1.90 with Bet365


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi guys Im new here and I am looking for best brokerage.


----------



## spkutano (Jul 30, 2019)

You are welcome


----------

